# Amitiza. How long does it take to work?



## annapurna (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been struggling with severe constipation despite taking Miralax, probiotics, psyllium daily and dulcolax on weekends. My GI doctor prescribed Amitiza, but I've been taking it for two days with no real results. The first day, nothing happened. The second day, I got a bit of nausea followed by some stomach cramps that produced a very tiny bit of soft stool. How long does this take to work? Should I be seeing results by now? Are my bowels that sluggish? Lol.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

well it never worked for me (alas) but i've read at least one study on amitiza that said: "60 percent of patients treated with AMITIZA(TM) (lubiprostone) experienced a spontaneous bowel movement (SBM) within 24 hours of treatment, and 80 percent experienced a SBM within 48 hours of treatment.." http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/study-demonstrated-amitizatm-lubiprostone-showed-efficacy-within-24-and-48-hours-of-treatment-56590687.htmlof course we're all different in how our bodies react to meds. as they say, your mileage may vary..amitiza is available in two strengths--24 mcg and 8mcg. if you're on the lower dosage strength you might want to try the higher one. or vice versa. some people on the boards have said the lower dose worked better for them than the higher dose. again--ymmv...good luck!


----------



## annapurna (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm on the 24mcg strength, but taking once a day. My GI said that if I didn't have improvement on 1 a day in 1 week, to start taking 2 a day. Hopefully it works.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--do hope it works for you! fingers crossed!


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

Expensive stuff.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

the manufacturer of amitiza does offer co pay help to those who qualify. http://www.amitiza.com/cic/newly_prescribed/financial_help/also for those without insurance coverage: https://www.amitiza.com/cic/newly_prescribed/financial_help/patient_financial_assistance/default.aspxbut yes, like many drugs, it is quite expensive if your insurance won't cover it and you have to pay out of pocket.


----------



## annapurna (Oct 11, 2011)

Thankfully I have insurance and my out of pocket is not much at all.


----------



## annapurna (Oct 11, 2011)

The Amitiza is not working. I think I'm going to try twice a day today. If it doesn't work after 3 days, I'm going to mention it to the GI. I have a feeling that I have some form of pelvic floor dysfunction.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry about the amitiza. hopefully twice a day will work!oh yes if you have pfd or some other form of outlet problem like a rectocele that could definitely be complicating things--not letting stool out.i recently had a defogram which showed a rectocele, vaginal prolapse and pfd--although i was so totally stressed by that test (having to evacuate in front of people) that i tensed up utterly and completely so i'm not surprised it showed pfd--lol.haven't had the follow up with my gastro yet but i imagine he'll send me to biofeedback if insurance will pay for it...some tips i've picked up re pfd etc..several years ago i found elevating my feet on a footstool while sitting on the toilet helps--it straightens out the anorectal angle and allows for a more complete evacuation. also, when on the toilet, it can help to lean forward, rest elbows on thighs, keep your back straight. i also take a deep breath and then exhale through the mouth--like blowing out candles across the room--and push my lower belly out too while doing this (putting a hand on my lower left belly helps)but anyway--good luck. you can mention to your gastro about suspecting pfd and he/she can send you for tests for that and work from there..


----------



## annapurna (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I wish you luck too.







Funny thing is that I used to sit forward with a footstool when having a BM. I've gotten away from that because I thought it made me strain more. I just tried it again, following your instructions, and had a small BM. Not much, but better than nothing. I suspect PFD because I'm also retaining urine. I briefly mentioned this to my GI and he said that there could be a link, but he wanted to see how I would do on the Amitiza first. I'm surprised it took me this long to connect my urine problem with my constipation problem.







Thanks again.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--there's definitely a link between retaining urine and constipation.in november i took the sitz marker test. a few days prior to the test i went off all laxatives in preparation. i had no bm's at all during the test and by day four i had become so impacted i started retaining urine. went to the er late that night and they pumped a liter and half of urine out of me. er doc said the impacted stool was preventing my bladder from emptying. now that i know i also have a rectocele, i think that may have had something to do with it as well.i also find that when i'm backed up with c i have to pee more frequently. not always a lot of output but definitely more frequency.oh--one more thing-- i've found that by leaning forward-- putting my lower arms and elbows on my thighs--helps me urinate more completely...glad to hear you had the small bm with aid of the footstool!


----------



## annapurna (Oct 11, 2011)

Amitiza did not work.







I became frustrated with my situation that I stopped all medication - No Amitiza, no Miralax, no Dulcolax on the weekends, no probiotic supplements. (not that I recommend doing this, but it's what I did)I just had my daily peppermint tea and then added Kombucha tea with chia seeds daily in the evening. Within a week, my BM's were much more normal looking and I have been going daily. My urine retention problem has improved too. I did see a GYN regarding this and he said that he think my pelvic floor is in spasm and the best thing to do is log my diet and see waht could be throwing it into spasm. I see the Gastro in two weeks. Hopefully this Kombucha tea remedy lasts for a while.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so glad you found something that works!


----------

